# Celts leaning towards Brewer?



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i just saw this on the hawks board dont know if its true at all but i felt it was worth a post...



> (Chad)Ford said Boston is getting many offers for the #5 pick. If the Celtics keep the pick, he thinks they are leaning Brewer



im a brewer fan...i like his game...that being said if our consolatin prize for this awful season is corey brewer ill be PISSED...danny, trade the pick


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I think that's the right pick (if we keep it and Horford isn't availible).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

If Brandan Wright is available, Ainge should take him. If he is unable to trade the pick, if Wright is unavailable, he should take Horford. If he is unable to trade the pick, if Wright and Horford are unavailable, he should resign to save himself the humiliation of rationalizing the Yi Jianlian selection.

Brewer would be a better selection than Jianlian because he fits well with the team, but he's not a star player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I guess you guys must want the Hawks to reach for Conley.In fact it's possible that you guys could get to choose between Horford and Wright.I have no idea how good Yi is,but everyone says that Jerry West loves him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

Chad Ford?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

Chad Ford also has Brandan Wright going sixth in his mock.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



Premier said:


> Chad Ford also has Brandan Wright going sixth in his mock.



Seems right to me...if not a little high. I'm not that impressed with Wright.

(He would be a good fit in Milwuakee now that I think about it, Bogut and him would make a nice frontcourt)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I don't know if we'll trade the pick or not...but if we end up getting Corey Brewer I for one will be pleased.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

Brewer's all right, I guess, but as AWF said, if he's what we get out of this season...wow. **** that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



P-Dub34 said:


> Brewer's all right, I guess, but as AWF said, if he's what we get out of this season...wow. **** that.


What else could we have done?

It's not a 40/50 win team, so let's stop acting if the team tried for all 82 games they would have won a championship.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> What else could we have done?
> 
> It's not a 40/50 win team, so let's stop acting if the team tried for all 82 games they would have won a championship.


Exactly. Time to move on from "if that's what last season was for" statements. As much as I hate tanking - once the injuries happened to Allen and then Pierce - it was the wise path to take.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I wasn't against it, and am still not.

I'm just saying that if we're only getting Corey Brewer, that season sucked twice as much *** as I thought.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



P-Dub34 said:


> I wasn't against it, and am still not.
> 
> I'm just saying that if we're only getting Corey Brewer, that season sucked twice as much *** as I thought.


I still don't understand why.

Because Brewer can be obtained later in the draft?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

No, because Danny & the Docs sentenced us to six months of the ****tiest damn basketball imaginable, and our reward for all this suffering is another six months of ****ty basketball next year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> I still don't understand why.
> 
> Because Brewer can be obtained later in the draft?



no...brewer is good and deserves to be a top 5-7ish pick...it sucks because we suffered through this pathetic season and got a "good" player...when you suffer through a season like ours you should end up with a great player a la lebron james after the cavs won 15 games all season or duncan after robinson went down and the spurs stole our last number 1 pick...bottom line is if we get brewer we are still as bad as we were last season...maybe a few more wins if ppl dont go down with injuries but nothing significant...which is why the pick should be traded to get us a star...how i would love to see jermaine oneal or a player of his calibur in here instead of corey brewer


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



ehmunro said:


> No, because Danny & the Docs sentenced us to six months of the ****tiest damn basketball imaginable, and our reward for all this suffering is another six months of ****ty basketball next year.





#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no...brewer is good and deserves to be a top 5-7ish pick...it sucks because we suffered through this pathetic season and got a "good" player...when you suffer through a season like ours you should end up with a great player a la lebron james after the cavs won 15 games all season or duncan after robinson went down and the spurs stole our last number 1 pick...bottom line is if we get brewer we are still as bad as we were last season...maybe a few more wins if ppl dont go down with injuries but nothing significant...which is why the pick should be traded to get us a star...how i would love to see jermaine oneal or a player of his calibur in here instead of corey brewer


What could they have possibly done to imporove the team?

Danny nor Doc don't do miracles (as you should know), the players aren't that great and we had a _chance_ to win in.

I don't see why we _should_ win it, when for the past 20 odd years the team that _should_ have gotten it, didn't.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> Danny nor Doc don't do miracles (as you should know), the players aren't that great and we had a _chance_ to win in.


What are you talking about. In Portland, Danny is considered a miracle worker. Hell if he'll trade the #5 pick and Theo for Zach, Danny will be a ****ing deity in Portland


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



BostonBasketball said:


> Seems right to me...if not a little high. I'm not that impressed with Wright.
> 
> (He would be a good fit in Milwuakee now that I think about it, Bogut and him would make a nice frontcourt)


I think 6 is a good spot for him, top 5 is too high.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



rainman said:


> I think 6 is a good spot for him, top 5 is too high.


You just agreed with me then right?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



cpawfan said:


> What are you talking about. In Portland, Danny is considered a miracle worker. Hell if he'll trade the #5 pick and Theo for Zach, Danny will be a ****ing deity in Portland



no...it would be the 5 and wally for zach...as much as i like zach hes not worth a top 5 pick and a 14 whatever million expiring...unless somehow we would trade Al and wally for a good vet then u could have the 5 and theo...but zach and big al would not work on the same team


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no...it would be the 5 and wally for zach...as much as i like zach hes not worth a top 5 pick and a 14 whatever million expiring...unless somehow we would trade Al and wally for a good vet then u could have the 5 and theo...but zach and big al would not work on the same team


I don't like him but to be fair he was 23/10 player last season (there are about 3-4 guys who can put up such stats) so if Portlant really really want to dump him I could see Theo/5 thing going through but anything less would be joke (I mean I like to think that there are 15 superstars in every draft and you can draft 23/10 guy with 30th pick but facts don't back up my wishful thinking).


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

Am I the only one who thinks that if Al meets Zac then the universe is going to end a la Back to the Future? Aren't they the same person? Do we really need two guys who eat up low post space and have taken defensive lessons from the greatest Spanish matadors?

Variety through the 5th pick or a trade to make us legitimately better would be nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



cpawfan said:


> What are you talking about. In Portland, Danny is considered a miracle worker. Hell if he'll trade the #5 pick and Theo for Zach, Danny will be a ****ing deity in Portland


Sorry, I meant in Boston.

Such places as Detroit, Miami and Portland idolize him for the two championships he's brought them and a rookie of the year.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

where's my horse.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I appreciate your contribution Causeway. This thread is infinitely better because of it.

An explanation of why said horse is needed would be nice.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

I am guessing one of the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

Try and lighten up a little Bosox. It's hot outside.

But if you truly need an explanation, the trades with Miami, Portland, etc. have been discussed ad nauseum. 

My comment on the horse was directed towards aqua. aqua happens to have a sense of humor. However, aqua if I offended you in any way, please except my sincere apology.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

It's a non-issue of who the horse comment was directed at. I'm saying that it's good policy to have more to say then "I'm tired of this discussion, let me end it passive-aggrssively with a funny picture". Discussion is a good thing. Let's keep it open.

And I'm in a great mood. The sun is shining, people are outside, flowers are blooming (I think that's what you were getting at). If you want to make statements then at least back it up with a why. It can be a quick remark, fact, I don't care. Just don't blithely dismiss what other people have to say.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*

i found the horse comment amusing, even tho im one fo the ppl that still rips danny for all of his previous decisions haha


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



BostonBasketball said:


> You just agreed with me then right?



Right.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



Causeway said:


> Try and lighten up a little Bosox. It's hot outside.
> 
> But if you truly need an explanation, the trades with Miami, Portland, etc. have been discussed ad nauseum.
> 
> My comment on the horse was directed towards aqua. aqua happens to have a sense of humor. However, aqua if I offended you in any way, please except my sincere apology.


It's ok, but one of these day's you'll try to log on and you won't be able to. Because one of these days I'll be banning you.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> It's ok, but one of these day's you'll try to log on and you won't be able to. Because one of these days I'll be banning you.


:bananallama:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



Causeway said:


> :bananallama:


You know where I stand with bannans riding giant condoms, right?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> You know where I stand with bannans riding giant condoms, right?



its obviously a llama aqua  hahaha


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts leaning towards brewer?*



aquaitious said:


> I still don't understand why.
> 
> Because Brewer can be obtained later in the draft?


I don't understand why you don't understand. 

Because his name isn't Oden or Durant. If we would've got those guys, the season wouldn't have been as bad. But it turns out we're getting an ok piece, but nothing that's _really_ going to help. So, I'll say again, if that season was for Corey Brewer... **** that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

We are not getting Oden or Durant - that should be clear by now. It also was obvious last season that our team was not going to win a lot of game no matter what we did. And the lottery is still a low odds game. The odds were against us. So last season our young guys got a lot of minutes, and we got the #5 pick. That's the deal. Even if we not tanked, the outcome would have been about the same.


----------

